# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  THƯỢNG HẢI - TÔ CHÂU- HÀNG CHÂU - BẮC KINH 7 ngày khởi hành 19/11

## vietmoontravel

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN, DU LỊCH

HÀ NỘI - THƯỢNG HẢI - TÔ CHÂU- HÀNG CHÂU - BẮC KINH
(Lịch trình: 7N/6Đ ) 19.11.2011

NGÀY 1 : HÀ NỘI  - THƯỢNG HẢI – TÔ CHÂU				      (Ăn tối)
Xe và HDV đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay VN912 (10h25’ - 14h15’) đi Thượng Hải.: tới Thượng Hải, xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi thành phố Tô Châu. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Guangtian 3* hoặc tương đương  Tô Châu 。

NGÀY 2: TÔ CHÂU - HÀNG CHÂU                                     (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng, Tham quan Hàn Sơn Tự, Rừng Sư Tử, thăm nhà máy sản xuất tơ lụa – nơi đây quý khách có thể mua các sản phẩm tơ lụa độc đáo về làm quà. Cửa hàng Ấm Tử Sa – Sản phẩm nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó khởi hành đi HÀNG CHÂU。Ăn tối Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn King Dea 3* hoặc tương đương HÀNG CHÂU 。

NGÀY 3:HÀNG CHÂU - THƯỢNG  HẢI    (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
 Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách đi du thuyền ngắm cảnh Tây Hồ, thăm Miếu Nhạc Phi, Trà Hoa Viên. Hoa Cang Quan ngu (bên ngoài) , Quý khách  khởi hành đi THƯỢNG HẢI. tới Thượng Hải tham quan  Miếu Thành Hoàng, Cửa hàng ngọc trai.  tham quanTháp truyền hình Đông Phương Minh Châu cao nhất Châu Á (Quý khách có thể tự mua vé lên tầng 2 ở độ cao 263m để ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố), thăm Bến Thượng Hải, cầu Nam Phố. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *** hoặc tương đương.


NGÀY 4: THƯỢNG HẢI - BẮC KINH      (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
 Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn thăm xe đưa đoàn tham quan Chùa Ngọc Phật, Đoàn tự do mua sắm trên đường Nam Kinh. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 19h30’: Đoàn lên tàu đi Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 

NGÀY 5 : BẮC KINH   	    (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)	    
	09h30’ tới Bắc Kinh, Quý khách tham quan Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn - trung tâm chính trị của Bắc Kinh với Đại Lễ Đường, Lăng Mao Chủ Tịch, Tượng đài anh hùng liệt sỹ. Thăm Cố Cung (Tử Cấm Thành) với 9999 gian điện nguy nga tráng lệ lớn nhất thế giới chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại sân vận động Tổ Chim - nơi diễn ra lễ khai mạc và bế mạc Olympic Bắc Kinh 2008., Quý khách thư giãn và thưởng thức các loại trà nổi tiếng Trung Hoa như Trà Long Tỉnh, Trà Ô long…tại quán trà đạo Dr Tea. Bữa tối đoàn thưởng thức đặc sản vịt quay Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 6: BẮC KINH  				 (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)	    
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Vạn Lý Trường Thành - một kỳ quan duy nhất có thể nhìn thấy từ vệ tinh, Thăm và kiểm tra sức khoẻ miễn phí tại nhà thuốc, thăm Thập Tam Lăng - Trường Lăng, lăng tẩm của các Vua chúa; Xe đưa đoàn tham quan Lầu Đức Thắng môn. thăm Cảnh Thái Lam với các sản phẩm được chế tác thủ công từ đồng rất cao cấp và tinh xảo.  Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. *** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 7: BẮC KINH – HÀ NỘI 				(Ăn Sáng, trưa)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tham quan Di Hoà Viên - cung điện mùa hè của các vua chúa đời Minh, Thanh với Cung Từ Hy, Tháp Dâng Hương, Hồ Côn Minh, Vạn Thọ Đường, quý khách tự do mua sắm đồ lưu niệm tại  Vương Phủ Tỉnh - đây là những khu phố thương mại sầm uất nhất Bắc Kinh với các siêu thị lớn nhất Trung Quốc, sửa soạn hành lý trước khi ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN901 lúc 15h30’ về Hà Nội. 18h20 Tới sân bay Nội Bài, ô tô đón đoàn về thành phố:  Chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 709USD/1 người
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên, đoàn từ 10-14 khách không có HDV đi từ Việt Nam)

•	Chi phí ở phòng đơn: 115usd/1 khách
•	Giá vé trẻ em từ 2 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá người lớn

	Giá trên bao gồm: 
	Vé máy bay 2 chặng: Hà Nội – Thượng Hải// Bắc Kinh – Hà Nội trên hãng Hàng không VietNam (VietNam Airlines ). Thuế sân bay nội địa tại Trung Quốc. 
	 Vé tàu hỏa Thượng Hải - Bắc Kinh khoang 6 giường điều hòa
	Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng; nếu đoàn lẻ khách thì ở phòng 3 giường).
	Các bữa ăn theo chương trình. Bữa chính 8 món + 1 canh 
	Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh theo chương trình.
	Phí tham quan thắng cảnh cửa thứ nhất
	Hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam đi suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương nói tiếng Việt kinh nghiệm tại Trung Quốc
	Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh Visa Trung Quốc
	Bảo hiểm du lịch cho cả hành trình với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000usd cho người và 1000usd cho hành lý.

	Không gồm:	
	Chi phí cá nhân:đồ uống, mua sắm hàng hóa, ngủ phòng đơn...		
	Hộ chiếu (Còn hạn 6 tháng)		
	Tip cho tài xế & HDV (Khoảng 3usd/1 khách du lịch/1 ngày tour)

	Thủ tục đăng ký: 01 Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng và 01 ảnh 4X6 nền trắng

----------

